# Looking for silicone parchment paper recommendations



## Call_Me_Lucky (Nov 14, 2006)

re: silicone treated papers for curing dtg ink prints

I've been looking around for some good bulk pricing (less than the current .25 per sheet cost from most dtg suppliers) on parchment paper, but without testing it, I'm not sure how well the paper might work for curing prints. I tried this paper - Prime Source 25QPL 16x24 ( PANLINER PARCHMENT PAPER 16X24 - Product Details ) - and didn't like it because it stuck to the print too much after curing. Anyone have a brand they can recommend? A link to where you buy it would be helpful too.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Are you using the paper for pretreating or after printing?


----------



## Call_Me_Lucky (Nov 14, 2006)

This is for curing ink after printing.


----------



## shughey (Jul 22, 2010)

Call_Me_Lucky said:


> This is for curing ink after printing.


Hmmm...I have tried several generic silicone parchment papers and never had any stick>

Are you using very light pressure when curing the inks?

Just asking before suggesting a different source. To me they were all the same.

Now if you use too much pressure you will get some sticking to the ink as it is wet.

Most people hover for 30 seconds or use very very light pressure in the ink cure.

My self....I do a 45 second press with light pressure and two small pieces of cardboard on top of the paper to shim the heat plate off for the first 40 second cure. this is like hovering accept I can walk away as my press is an auto release.

Then I will press again without the cardboard pieces using light pressure. i never get sticking and no ink transfering to the silicone paper.


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's what I use instead of the standard quillon and silicone sheets. They work great for pretreat and curing. I get many, many many uses from one sheet.
Kraft Paper Cover Sheet For Heat Printing | Stahls


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Call_Me_Lucky said:


> This is for curing ink after printing.



We use Stahls' Hotronix Hover Presses that have Teflon Covers over the top irons and bottom platens.

When pretreating, we use just the Teflon cover without paper and heavy pressure (8-9). In between every shirt or two, we simply wipe down the top cover of any residual pretreatment with a distilled water soaked rag.

When curing garments that use only CMYK inks (without white ink), we still only use just the Teflon cover, except that we use light heat press pressure (1-2), and clean the top cover in between every 4-5 shirts.

When curing garments that utilize the white ink, we use Stahls' Kraft Paper. It is more durable than regular parchment, and it does a great job of giving the print a matte finish that the Teflon would otherwise make very shiny.


----------



## Call_Me_Lucky (Nov 14, 2006)

I appreciate the responses. So now people are using kraft paper instead of silicone paper for curing ink after the print? It is much more expensive (.40 per sheet) than silicone paper from some DTG suppliers (.25 per sheet). Does it wrinkle and get lines in it after a few pressings like the silicone paper does?

I am still interested in finding out what other brands people are using for silicone paper. For instance, I see this Exopap paper on Amazon and it sounds good, just don't know how well it will work for what we do:

Matfer Bourgeat 320201 Exopap Baking Paper: Amazon.com: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Call_Me_Lucky said:


> Does it wrinkle and get lines in it after a few pressings like the silicone paper does?


Even though more expensive, you will be able to use it for more pressings without getting the wrinkles. After a while, it will get brittle and start to fall apart.


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

kevrokr said:


> we use Stahls' Kraft Paper. It is more durable than regular parchment, and it does a great job of giving the print a matte finish that the Teflon would otherwise make very shiny.


I agree with Kevin. I prefer the kraft paper from Stahls above everything else.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

If you search under my name and parchment paper, there are many links I have posted in the past with great prices


----------

